# c'e qualche romagnolo qua oppure.....



## Old Alexantro (17 Settembre 2008)

........qualcuno che passa le vacanze nella nostra splendida terra?


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ........qualcuno che passa le vacanze nella nostra splendida terra?


splendida è una parola grossa per la romagna


----------



## Sterminator (17 Settembre 2008)

perche', hai del buon Sangiovese da piazzare?


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> splendida è una parola grossa per la romagna


 magari se mi dici qual'e la tua splendida terra....siamo qua x parlarne......


----------



## Old Holly (17 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> perche', hai del buon Sangiovese da piazzare?



Buono con la piadina!!!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> perche', hai del buon Sangiovese da piazzare?


 no no
odio condividere il mio sangiovese con gli altri
sono gelosissimo


----------



## Sterminator (17 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> splendida è una parola grossa per la romagna


beh pero' in effetti ha detto splendida terra, mica splendido mare...

infatti per me e' na chiavica...


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> magari se mi dici qual'e la tua splendida terra....siamo qua x parlarne......


isole vergini


----------



## Old Airforever (17 Settembre 2008)

*...io!*



Alexantro ha detto:


> ........qualcuno che passa le vacanze nella nostra splendida terra?


...ho parenti paterni in Emilia...Luzzara, Reggio, Novellara...
Air


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> isole vergini


 quindi sempre e solo a masturbarsi?


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> beh pero' in effetti ha detto splendida terra, mica splendido mare...
> 
> infatti per me e' na chiavica...


 in effetti la pulizia del mare e' sempre stato il nostro cruccio.......purtroppo......


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ho parenti paterni in Emilia...Luzzara, Reggio, Novellara...
> Air


azzo c'entra l'emilia con la romagna?


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> quindi sempre e solo a masturbarsi?


assolutamente sì


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2008)

a me Rimini piace.


----------



## Sterminator (17 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> no no
> odio condividere il mio sangiovese con gli altri
> sono gelosissimo


e cosi' te sei giocato tutte le pulzelle del forum visto che so' tutte da alcolisti anonimi...


----------



## brugola (17 Settembre 2008)

non mi piace tanto la romagna ma fanno degli agnolotti da resuscitare i morti..


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> azzo c'entra l'emilia con la romagna?


 svelato l'arcano...6 emiliano....ma non eri delle isole vergini???


----------



## brugola (17 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e cosi' te sei giocato tutte le pulzelle del forum visto che so' tutte da alcolisti anonimi...


 
anonimi?
conosciutissimi


----------



## Old Holly (17 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> in effetti la pulizia del mare e' sempre stato il nostro cruccio.......purtroppo......


Il mare della Romagna perlomeno è controllato, ci sono i depuratori.
Nel Sud... è solo bello a vedersi, ma in molti posti è pieno di colibatteri.







Lapidatemi!


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> a me Rimini piace.


 rimini bella e sicuramente non c'e di che annoiarsi peccato x qualcuno che  la popola d'estate....ultimamente si e' rivalutata molto dopo un periodo di crisi


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non mi piace tanto la romagna ma fanno degli agnolotti da resuscitare i morti..


e i soffocotti delle emiliane? quelli si che fanno risuscitare


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2008)

Molto!
Pulita, ordinata, gentili.

La Liguria è fantastica paesaggisticamente ma ODIANO i turisti (e lo dice una che ci va da quando è nata)


----------



## Sterminator (17 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> rimini bella e sicuramente non c'e di che annoiarsi peccato x qualcuno che  la popola d'estate....ultimamente si e' rivalutata molto dopo un periodo di crisi


so' scomparsi i crucchi?


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> e i soffocotti delle emiliane? quelli si che fanno risuscitare


 socmel


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Molto!
> Pulita, ordinata, gentili.
> 
> La Liguria è fantastica paesaggisticamente ma ODIANO i turisti (e lo dice una che ci va da quando è nata)


OT: cortesemente leggeresti questo post? http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?p=375977#post375977


----------



## Old latriglia (17 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> e i soffocotti delle emiliane? quelli si che fanno risuscitare


uh, quanto sei originale  

	
	
		
		
	


	









la sanno anche i lapponi ormai sta mezza battuta


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> so' scomparsi i crucchi?


 i crucchi quasi del tutto scomparsi
ora optano x motivi di prezzo x la croazia
di stranieri ultimamente molti russi (e russe :condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




    francesi,belgi e ho notato pure diversi olandesi l'ultima estate


----------



## brugola (17 Settembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> uh, quanto sei originale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me garbano di più gli agnolotti..


----------



## Sterminator (17 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> e i soffocotti delle emiliane? quelli si che fanno risuscitare


ah se e' per quelli, ostregheta le venete...cio'...


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Molto!
> Pulita, ordinata, gentili.
> 
> La Liguria è fantastica paesaggisticamente ma ODIANO i turisti (e lo dice una che ci va da quando è nata)


 in effetti siamo cari, snob e non offriamo grandi servizi

per esser bella è bella


----------



## Sterminator (17 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> anonimi?
> conosciutissimi


ah il pudore, questo sconosciuto...


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Settembre 2008)

ma nessuno ha mai visto il film "acapulco prima spiaggia a sinistra" con gigi e andrea?
li c'e il prototipo anni 80 dell'emiliano medio che d'estate veniva in vacanza da noi


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Settembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> uh, quanto sei originale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


per me non è una battuta ... stavo davvero per morire fino a quando ...


----------



## brugola (17 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ah il pudore, questo sconosciuto...


ma cosa ci dici mai??


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ah se e' per quelli, ostregheta le venete...cio'...


anche le venete? mi mancano


----------



## Sterminator (17 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti siamo cari, snob e non offriamo grandi servizi
> 
> per esser bella è bella


siete un paese di vecchi.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ma magari foste la Florida italica..


----------



## Old Vulvia (17 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> splendida è una parola grossa per la romagna


l'entroterra però è bello, tipo sant'arcangelo di romagna..


----------



## brugola (17 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma nessuno ha mai visto il film "acapulco prima spiaggia a sinistra" *con gigi e andrea*?
> li c'e il prototipo anni 80 dell'emiliano medio che d'estate veniva in vacanza da noi


aborro!!!


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> siete un paese di vecchi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 e non soffochiamo nessuno, sterminatore
ci teniamo a dovuta distanza


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Settembre 2008)

bisogna saper soffocare ... occorre classe!

le colline romagnole non sono male


----------



## Old latriglia (17 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> per me non è una battuta ... stavo davvero per morire fino a quando ...


fino a quando ......... non ti sei svegliato?


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Settembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> fino a quando ......... non ti sei svegliato?


sì e ti ho scacciato perchè mi stavi facendo male con i denti ... ricordi?


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Settembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> l'entroterra però è bello, tipo sant'arcangelo di romagna..


 C'e' un p'o tutto
Collina,Mare,Montagna (nell'appennino al confine con la toscana),
terra di grandi allenatori
(Sacchi,Zaccheroni,Ghezzi,Vicini,Arrigoni)
terra di centauri
(Capirossi,Melandri,Dovizioso,Simoncelli)
terra di formula 1
(toro rosso ex minardi vincitrice dell'ultimo gp di monza)
terra di contraddizioni storico politiche
(da sempre politicamente rossa ha dato i natali a Mussolini)
e cosi via
andrei avanti x pagine intere


----------



## Sterminator (17 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> anche le venete? *mi mancano*


anche a me (specialmente 1 vedova da signorino)


----------



## Sterminator (17 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> e non soffochiamo nessuno, sterminatore
> *ci teniamo a dovuta distanza*


mica tanto, non fosse altro per il poco spazio in mq a disposizione sulle vostre spiagge microscopiche...


----------



## Old latriglia (17 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> sì e ti ho scacciato perchè mi stavi facendo male con i denti ... ricordi?


no, probabile che mi confondi con la trota salmonata


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Settembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> no, probabile che mi confondi con la trota salmonata
















   sei in formissima!!


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sei in formissima!!


veramente non mi sembrava fosse venuta bene la battuta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




come faccio a confondere una triglia con una trota?


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> veramente non mi sembrava fosse venuta bene la battuta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sai in quei momenti lì ci si può confondere


----------



## Old Vulvia (17 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> veramente non mi sembrava fosse venuta bene la battuta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perchè sei un tonno?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





(si fa per scherzare, eh?)


----------



## Old latriglia (17 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> veramente non mi sembrava fosse venuta bene la battuta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gioia mia, perdonami  

	
	
		
		
	


	





è che son passati 20 anni da quando si faceva sto gioco e non ricordo bene la sequenza delle battute ........ c'ho un età e la memoria mi abbandona


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Settembre 2008)

mi avete mandato in vacca il post


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> mi avete mandato in vacca il post


hai ragione....


----------



## Sterminator (17 Settembre 2008)

per me e' migliorato...


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2008)

*OT scusa Alexantro*



unodinoi ha detto:


> OT: cortesemente leggeresti questo post? http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?p=375977#post375977


ho letto, ma non ho capito.

Cosa avrei dovuto moderare? Una che parla bene di Berlusconi? o ne parla male?

Scusa, non ci arrivo, lo ammetto.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti siamo cari, snob e non offriamo grandi servizi
> 
> per esser bella è bella


ci sono posti come CAMOGLI che davvero ti fanno capire PERCHE' merita essere venuti al mondo!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ci sono posti come CAMOGLI che davvero ti fanno capire PERCHE' merita essere venuti al mondo!


Molto meglio  portofino. Io lo trovo uno dei più belli angoli al mondo.


----------



## Old geisha (18 Settembre 2008)

scusate son di parte.......... mi spiace ma difendo il tirreno rispetto all'adriatico.
è vero in liguria son scontrosi a volte, ma è il territorio che lo impone, piccoli paesi affacciati sul mare, un po' in disparte rispetto al traffico del resto del mondo, odiano la confusione.
la romagna, che ho frequantato per motivi familiari per una quindicina di anni sono belli aperti, e come si fa' a non esserlo con quelle belle pianure e collinette, ma attenzione se li conosci bene non sono così tanto educatini......... è tante volte l'esser carini per "promuovere" il territorio
in ogni caso preferisco il toscanaccio, simpaticone, aperto, un po' bulletto e un po' rude nei modi di fare.
ma ogni regione ha le sue caratteristiche e l'italia è bella tutta.


----------



## Old geisha (18 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Molto meglio portofino. Io lo trovo uno dei più belli angoli al mondo.


portofino è conosciuta, carina ma troppo da vetrina e pieno di puzzoni
prova ad andare in uno dei paesetti delle cinque terre, un po' meno conosciuto, sono ancora meglio


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> portofino è conosciuta, carina ma troppo da vetrina e pieno di puzzoni
> prova ad andare in uno dei paesetti delle cinque terre, un po' meno conosciuto, sono ancora meglio


ho vissuto 10 anni in liguria.
Se non ci fossero i ricconi e le vetrine portofino sarebbe perfetta


----------



## brugola (18 Settembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> portofino è conosciuta, carina ma troppo da vetrina e pieno di puzzoni
> prova ad andare in uno dei paesetti delle cinque terre, un po' meno conosciuto, sono ancora meglio


per esempio monte marcello.
un piccolo paradiso


----------



## Sterminator (18 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ho vissuto 10 anni in liguria.
> Se non ci fossero i ricconi e le vetrine portofino sarebbe perfetta


e se mio nonno avesse na' ruota etcetcetc

comunque a me la Liguria fa kagare, non ne parliamo dei Liguri oseno' me ricordo no skazzo con un Camogliese che un bel di' se ne venne kazzo kazzo e me piazzo' sotto il mio dispositivo meccanico e mobile atto alla protezione raggesca solare i suoi pargoli e si meraviglio' che fu sfankulato prima che il popo' del secondo erede toccasse la sabbia (sabbia????...mah...vabbe' non polemizzo...).

L'orgasmo lo provai quando affermo' che lui ne aveva diritto in quanto autoctono mentre io ero un invasore ambrosiano e gli replicai che se non spostava la sua tribu' all'anagrafe locale quel giorno si sarebbe riportato un -3.

Ecco non ho sopportato che mi avesse equiparato ad un seguace di Sant'Ambrogio....(manco da' i cioccolatini per i languorini...) ecccheccazz...


----------



## Minerva (18 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e se mio nonno avesse na' ruota etcetcetc
> 
> comunque a me la Liguria fa kagare, non ne parliamo dei Liguri oseno' me ricordo no skazzo con un Camogliese che un bel di' se ne venne kazzo kazzo e me piazzo' sotto il mio dispositivo meccanico e mobile atto alla protezione raggesca solare i suoi pargoli e si meraviglio' che fu sfankulato prima che il popo' del secondo erede toccasse la sabbia (sabbia????...mah...vabbe' non polemizzo...).
> 
> ...


 in effetti quella di camogli non è propriamente sabbia e i liguri non sono ospitali.
la focaccia con la salvia, quella con le cipolle lo sono assai


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti quella di camogli non è propriamente sabbia e i liguri non sono ospitali.
> la focaccia con la salvia, quella con le cipolle lo sono assai


anche quella con lo stracchino!! ma pure quella normale bella oliata


----------



## Minerva (18 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche quella con lo stracchino!! ma pure quella normale bella oliata


per quella passiamo a recco


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> per quella passiamo a recco


comunque io non trovo che i liguri non siano ospitali.
Sono discreti e un po' cagoni.


----------



## Minerva (18 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque io non trovo che i liguri non siano ospitali.
> Sono discreti e un po' cagoni.


 cagoni .....i liguri veraci sono le persone più discrete e austere che esistano!
un milanese sta a un ligure come briatore a corrado  augias


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> cagoni .....i liguri veraci sono le persone più discrete e austere che esistano!
> un milanese sta a un ligure come briatore a corrado  augias


un po' cagoni lo sono...discreti pure. Ma cagoni verso i turisti o chiunque non sia ligure sì.
Augias è adorabile.

i milanesi non sono così schifosi come si pensa ...


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> cagoni .....i liguri veraci sono le persone più discrete e austere che esistano!
> *un milanese sta a un ligure come briatore a corrado augias*


I milanesi doc non esistono...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> mi avete mandato in vacca il post


questo sì che è insolito


----------



## Sterminator (18 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti quella di camogli non è propriamente sabbia e i liguri non sono ospitali.
> la focaccia con la salvia, quella con le cipolle lo sono assai


io credo che piu' che in un Ligure Doc sia incocciato in un pirla Doc e si sa che sono apolidi...

Ps: stenderei un altro velo pietoso anche sulla focaccia di Recco anche se da me e' seguita da 2 componenti su 3 e quindi andando di moda le % e se non le citi sei uno sfigato, un bel 66,66 periodico se lo porta a casa....

pero' sono piu' per la focaccia pugliese pomodoro munita o no, MA ANCHE di patate....bella soffice...e da pucciare nel latte la mattina...


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Settembre 2008)

Provate la piadina con squacquerone e rucola 
ve la consiglio


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> Provate la piadina con squacquerone e rucola
> ve la consiglio


Meglio il rotolino...


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Meglio il rotolino...


 no no
fidati.....


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> no no
> fidati.....


Fidati tu...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

per me una tocco di fugassa bella unta dopo un bagno di mare è l'apotesi


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Fidati tu...


 in genere mi fido abbastanza del prossimo ma quando si parla di argomenti enogastronomici mi fido solo di me stesso


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me una tocco di fugassa bella unta dopo un bagno di mare è l'apotesi


 anche xche la fugassa bella unta prima di un bagno al mare equivale a una congestione e a un possibile annegamento


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> in genere mi fido abbastanza del prossimo ma quando si parla di argomenti enogastronomici mi fido solo di me stesso


Quando ai miei amici parli di Romagna pensano al rotolino, non alla piadina...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> anche xche la fugassa bella unta prima di un bagno al mare equivale a una congestione e a un possibile annegamento


errato.Se la digestione comincia in acqua (mangi e fai il bagno) puoi mangiarti anche la casseuola


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quando ai miei amici parli di Romagna pensano al rotolino, non alla piadina...


 il rotolino e' una new entry rispetto alla piadina
puo anche piacere di piu ma la piadina rimane un istituzione x noi romagnoli
come lo strudel x gli altoatesini,i cannoli x i siciliani e la pizza x i napoletani


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> errato.Se la digestione comincia in acqua (mangi e fai il bagno) puoi mangiarti anche la casseuola


 hai ragione.....


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> il rotolino e' una new entry rispetto alla piadina
> puo anche piacere di piu ma la piadina rimane un istituzione x noi romagnoli
> come lo strudel x gli altoatesini,i cannoli x i siciliani e la pizza x i napoletani


e il panettone per i milanesi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps sempre preferito il pandoro...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

*non ci vedo più dalla fame.............*


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> scusate son di parte.......... mi spiace ma difendo il tirreno rispetto all'adriatico.
> è vero in liguria son scontrosi a volte, ma è il territorio che lo impone, piccoli paesi affacciati sul mare, un po' in disparte rispetto al traffico del resto del mondo, odiano la confusione.
> la romagna, che ho frequantato per motivi familiari per una quindicina di anni sono belli aperti, e come si fa' a non esserlo con quelle belle pianure e collinette, ma attenzione se li conosci bene non sono così tanto educatini......... è tante volte l'esser carini per "promuovere" il territorio
> *in ogni caso preferisco il toscanaccio, simpaticone, aperto, un po' bulletto e un po' rude nei modi di fare.*
> ma ogni regione ha le sue caratteristiche e l'italia è bella tutta.


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Settembre 2008)

ma se parliamo di toscanacci ultimamenti aretini,fiorentini pistoiesi ecc ecc preferiscono l'adriatico al tirreno anche se ce l'avrebbero dietro l'angolo
forse xche e' un p'o meno caro ma ultimamente ce ne sono davvero tanti di toscani qua d'estate


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> anche xche la fugassa bella unta prima di un bagno al mare equivale a una congestione e a un possibile annegamento


 se la mangi in acqua è ok...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> Provate la piadina con squacquerone e rucola
> ve la consiglio


 
TIGELLE FOREVER...ma squacquerone e rucola ti mette in pace col mondo


----------



## brugola (18 Settembre 2008)

cmq ai  liguri si perdona tutto perchè hanno la farinata.


----------



## Sterminator (18 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> il rotolino e' una new entry rispetto alla piadina
> puo anche piacere di piu ma la piadina rimane un istituzione x noi romagnoli
> come lo strudel x gli altoatesini,i cannoli x i siciliani e la pizza x i napoletani


e le orecchiette?

statento che ti kuro...


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Settembre 2008)

chiedo scusa se ho omesso altre regioni coi loro piatti tipici...
ah a proposito ieri sera ho provato x la prima volta il kebab che proprio piatto tipico non e'....pero mi ha stupito in positivo


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> chiedo scusa se ho omesso altre regioni coi loro piatti tipici...
> ah a proposito ieri sera ho provato x la prima volta il kebab che proprio piatto tipico non e'....pero mi ha stupito in positivo


 buono il kebab, ma anche il souvlaki e il gyros......


----------



## brugola (18 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> chiedo scusa se ho omesso altre regioni coi loro piatti tipici...
> ah a proposito ieri sera ho provato x la prima volta il kebab che proprio piatto tipico non e'....pero mi ha stupito in positivo


io lo mangiavo a londra perchè costava pochissimo.
non era male


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

*ma voi...*

quando andate all'estero o in una regione che nn sia la vostra, vi ostinate a voler mangiare italiano, o i piatti di casa vostra, oppure...osate?


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> quando andate all'estero o in una regione che nn sia la vostra, vi ostinate a voler mangiare italiano, o i piatti di casa vostra, oppure...osate?


OSO.


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> quando andate all'estero o in una regione che nn sia la vostra, vi ostinate a voler mangiare italiano, o i piatti di casa vostra, oppure...osate?


 prima oso....poi se l'aver osato mi ha lasciato l'amaro in bocca (in tutti i sensi) vado coi sapori di casa..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




d'altronde chi osa vince....lo diceva pure un tizio pelato che riposa in pace a 4 km da casa mia


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> quando andate all'estero o in una regione che nn sia la vostra, vi ostinate a voler mangiare italiano, o i piatti di casa vostra, oppure...osate?


è una scemata ostinarsi a mangiare italiano all'estero.
Io mi butto. 
A volte mi arrivano delle zozzerie terribili (tipo le palle di toro che erano na vera cacata:c_laugh


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> prima oso....poi se l'aver osato mi ha lasciato l'amaro in bocca (in tutti i sensi) vado coi sapori di casa.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti riferisci a MAS?


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ti riferisci a MAS?


 piu che MAS ...MUS


----------



## Old geisha (18 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> Provate la piadina con squacquerone e rucola
> ve la consiglio


 
scusa eh ..... aggiungerei prosciutto crudo di parma........

e poi dal lurido a rimini volendo esagerare.........


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> piu che MAS ...MUS


 mmmm......mi cogli impreparata


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mmmm......mi cogli impreparata


 Mussolini


----------



## Old geisha (18 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è una scemata ostinarsi a mangiare italiano all'estero.
> Io mi butto.
> A volte mi arrivano delle zozzerie terribili (tipo le palle di toro che erano na vera cacata:c_laugh


concordo pienamente........ io cerco nei limiti delle mie papille di adattarmi al cibo del luogo!

insomma è come comperare vestiti e scarpe italiane all'estero non commento!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> Mussolini


 ecco...vomito....ero perplessa perchè pensavo ad altro


----------



## Old geisha (18 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> quando andate all'estero o in una regione che nn sia la vostra, vi ostinate a voler mangiare italiano, o i piatti di casa vostra, oppure...osate?


ciccia la settimana scorsa in london ..... ristorante persiano!
buono ma stucchevole ..... è ancora lì che fa' su e giu' ma meglio molto meglio di un mcpanino


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Settembre 2008)

io a londra andai al ristorante maldiviano...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> ciccia la settimana scorsa in london ..... ristorante persiano!
> buono ma stucchevole ..... è ancora lì che fa' su e giu' ma meglio molto meglio di un mcpanino


 anche il mcpanino è buono se è buona la compagnia 

	
	
		
		
	


	





io a londra ho mangiato garlic bread e carne a iosa e mi sn trovata benissimo...
in messico, poi, grilli caramellati (che sembravano le mandorle con lo zucchero) e prelibatezze varie....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io a londra andai al ristorante maldiviano...


 che si mangia al ristorante maldiviano?


----------



## brugola (18 Settembre 2008)

io mi son trovata bene pure in egitto a mangiare i kofka...che sembrano degli stronzetti invece sono di carne di cammello e montone alla griglia
però vedevo tanti italiani che chiedevano barilla.


----------



## Sterminator (18 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che si mangia al ristorante maldiviano?


sei convinta di volerlo sapere?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> sei convinta di volerlo sapere?


 la conoscenza ci renderà liberi


----------



## Sterminator (18 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> la conoscenza ci renderà liberi


in verita' ce lo dici?


----------



## Old confusa e ferita (18 Settembre 2008)

Ma volete mettere una bella bistecca alla fiorentina, fagioli all'uccelletto con un pò di chianti????


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

confusa e ferita ha detto:


> Ma volete mettere una bella bistecca alla fiorentina, fagioli all'uccelletto con un pò di chianti????


 se è per questo anche i tortiglioni alla genovese, i purpetielli alla luciana e il babà sono da capogiro....con una falanghina o col taurasi per la genovese....ma che c'entra?
paese che vai cucina che trovi....
il caciucco fatto bene è da urlo....
gli arrosticini di pecora e d'agnello che fanno a pescara, ti fanno ringraziare di nn esser vegetariana
la burrata barese e il pane d'altamura sono unici....
la pitta i patate e cipolle salentina...punto e peggio


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Settembre 2008)

appurato che sono l'unico romagnolo del forum
che c'e un emiliano che odia la romagna pero magari ci viene 3 mesi l'anno
si puo anche chiudere


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> cmq ai liguri si perdona tutto perchè hanno la farinata.


----------

